# Juwel Rio 180 + Back to nature background??



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody have any experience with back to nature backgrounds and Juwel tanks?
I would love some advice, and / or website where i can read more about it..
I have also heard that the whole filtering system can be placed behind the background? is this true, how does it work?

many thanks for any help you can give me..

Darren


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)

Alternatively to BTN, Juwel make 3d backgrounds to fit their aquarium range.

http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/en/dekoration43.htm


----------

